
Announcing Chrome Chromebooks - darkpicnic
https://www.google.com/chromebook/chrome-chromebook/
======
mchahn
Yawn. Another April Fools joke. I wonder how much this cost Google.

~~~
oryades
It's cheap, as "Our lawyers asked us to make clear that Chromebooks aren’t
made out of chrome."

------
_rolf
I might buy one.

